# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cần tư vấn máy phay gỗ 1325 4 đầu

## hieunguyenkham

Chào các cao thủ
Em tham gia diễn đàn đã lâu, nay mới thiết kế thử con máy phay gỗ 1325 1 đầu(có thể mở rộng 4 đầu).
Thông số như sau: hành trình làm việc 1300x2500.
Z sử dụng ray 20, vitme 2005, dùng sevo lai 8.Nm
X sử dụng ray 25, dùng thanh răng nghiêng, sevo lai 8.Nm.
Y sử dụng ray 25, chạy song mã bằng thanh răng và sevo lai 8 Nm cho hai đầu.
Phần khung em dùng sắt dày 8mm chấn U. Phần gá ray Y U220x100, truc X 250x100.
Đây là thết kế sơ của em.
Nhìn tổng thể

Trục Z và truyền động X

Vai truyền động X

Truyền động X em đặt thanh ray và thanh răng cùng mặt phẳng, thanh răng hướng ra ngoài. Lắp như vậy có ưu khuyết điểm gì mong các bác chỉ ra giúp em.
cò vấn đề bụi thì em sẽ mua chắ bụi thêm. Em thấy cách này dễ lắp và tiền công phay rẽ (chỗ em phay giường cao lắm)
Từ thiết kế tới chế tạo ra con máy là một hành trình gian nan, em mong các bác đã đi qua nhiều máy góp ý cho em hoàn thiện hơn.
Phần điện em sử dụng motor servo lai này được không?

Con này hàng chính hãng Leadshine chính hãng không hay là hàng Fake. em dốt điện nên phần điện mua đồ kha khá chạy ổn định hơn.
Cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------

Mr.L, phạm thanh, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Bác này thiết kế quá pờ rồ, các pờ rô trong diễn đàn xem xong mất điện, cpu treo tiệt roài  :Smile:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác này thiết kế quá pờ rồ, các pờ rô trong diễn đàn xem xong mất điện, cpu treo tiệt roài


Lính mới mà bác ơi. cũng lụm chỗ này 1 ít, chỗ kia 1 chút mà. nhờ các bác tư vấn hộ. Cách này lắp thanh ray và bánh răng dễ, và lắp hộ số cũng tương đối dễ ít canh chỉnh hơn.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác vẽ bằng inventor à ? bác ở đâu thế ? dạy em vẽ với

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em cần mua hàng với số lượng như sau?
Ray vuông 25 dài 2800-3000, 2 con trượt bản lớn: 02 bộ
Ray vuông 25 dài 1800, 2 con trượt bản lớn: 02 bộ
Ray vuông 20 dài 500, 2 con trượt bản, lớn 02 bộ
Hộp số bánh răng nghiêng 03 bộ.
răng ngiêng đồng bộ với hộp số (đã tôi và mài): 10 cây dài 671mm
Bác nào có hàng bãi còn tốt và giá cả vừa phải (200-250K/Kg) thì liên hệ với em theo số 0983738639 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác vẽ bằng inventor à ? bác ở đâu thế ? dạy em vẽ với


Mình ở Cần Thơ. Mình vẽ bằng inventor. bác biết vẽ Autocad thì vào vẽ invetor rất dễ lệnh cũng tương tự a. Inventor rất hay(theo công việc hiện tại của mình làm và ý riêng của mình) biết autocad học chừng 1 tuần là vẽ được a. còn lắp ráp và mô phỏng chuyển động hay lắm, tính toán lực luôn mà em chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu nữa.
Đang đi làm, giờ mê thêm vụ CNC này nữa (nói chung cũng mê lâu rồi mà không có ai chỉ dẫn và không có điều kiện làm) nên thời gian rãnh cũng ít nên chưa nghiên cứu tới nơi tới chốn.
Bác cần em thì đưa mail em gởi tài liệu cho (trong công ty em hướng dẫn 1 tháng là vẽ ngon rồi) Bác lên Youtube tìm cũng nhiều Video hướng dẫn lắm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình ở Cần Thơ. Mình vẽ bằng inventor. bác biết vẽ Autocad thì vào vẽ invetor rất dễ lệnh cũng tương tự a. Inventor rất hay(theo công việc hiện tại của mình làm và ý riêng của mình) biết autocad học chừng 1 tuần là vẽ được a. còn lắp ráp và mô phỏng chuyển động hay lắm, tính toán lực luôn mà em chưa có thời gian ngâm cứu nữa.
> Đang đi làm, giờ mê thêm vụ CNC này nữa (nói chung cũng mê lâu rồi mà không có ai chỉ dẫn và không có điều kiện làm) nên thời gian rãnh cũng ít nên chưa nghiên cứu tới nơi tới chốn.
> Bác cần em thì đưa mail em gởi tài liệu cho (trong công ty em hướng dẫn 1 tháng là vẽ ngon rồi) Bác lên Youtube tìm cũng nhiều Video hướng dẫn lắm.


Ùi, bác ở Cần thơ thì cần gì túm lão yêu râu xồm CKD bác ợ. Lão này lính thủy đánh bộ, biết cả cơ lẫn điện, kinh lém  :Smile: 
Inventor em đang học ở một cái trung tâm vào buổi tối, dưng mà dựng xong cái chi tiết đơn thì hình như ông thầy cũng hết bài. Em loay hoay gép 3 cái hộp vào nhau 2 hôm rồi chưa được, ông thầy cũng bí luôn. Thôi kệ em học mấy buổi nữa không được thì em về em vọc tiếp vậy.

Tài liệu em mua 2 quyển tự học tập 1,2. Gần hết tập 1, đến phần lắp ghép em mò không ra ( chắc tại IC của em nó bị ẩm sao đó  :Smile:  )  Đi học cũng có đỡ tẹo, dưng mà chả đỡ nhiều lắm  :Frown:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Ùi, bác ở Cần thơ thì cần gì túm lão yêu râu xồm CKD bác ợ. Lão này lính thủy đánh bộ, biết cả cơ lẫn điện, kinh lém 
> Inventor em đang học ở một cái trung tâm vào buổi tối, dưng mà dựng xong cái chi tiết đơn thì hình như ông thầy cũng hết bài. Em loay hoay gép 3 cái hộp vào nhau 2 hôm rồi chưa được, ông thầy cũng bí luôn. Thôi kệ em học mấy buổi nữa không được thì em về em vọc tiếp vậy.
> 
> Tài liệu em mua 2 quyển tự học tập 1,2. Gần hết tập 1, đến phần lắp ghép em mò không ra ( chắc tại IC của em nó bị ẩm sao đó  )  Đi học cũng có đỡ tẹo, dưng mà chả đỡ nhiều lắm


Mới gặp 1 lần a, lúc đang thử máy cắt plasma 2mx6m mới ghê. mình chỉ sợ phần điện vì ko rành mấy. còn Cơ Khí thì tàm tạm, công việc làm ăn của người ta nói chuyện cũng chung chung a, nói sâu quá là họ đá qua chuyện khác a. Cũng có quen 1 anh cnclaivung hai anh em làm 2 máy giống nhau mình lo phần cơ, anh đó lo phần điện và điều khiển cho mình.
Còn Inventor thì có video hướng dẫn trên mạng nhiều lắm, mình cũng ko có đọc sách nhiều, học trên video rồi xem lại lệnh trong sách lại. sách mua đọc hiểu chết liền, có mấy quyển trên mạng hướng dẫn chi tiết rất hay. anh để địa chỉ mail lại đi mình gởi quyển sách đó cho. Mình định làm cái hướng dẫn bằng tiếng việt cho anh em trong công ty tự học mà không có thời gian làm. giờ mê cái vụ CNC này chắc dự án đó gác lại sau quá.
Nó có phần tính toán lực, lựa chọn Buloong, then, bạc đạn nói chung đầy đủ mà chưa ngâm cứu được.
Cho mình hỏi con Motor mình đăng hàng Fake đúng không?
Bác có biết chỗ nào ship hàng Trung Quốc giá rẻ không? em mình xin địa chỉ với. Mình biết một chỗ nó lấy 5% phí mua, và mua trên 30Kg ship về tới Hà Nội giá 15K/Kg, về tới mình SHip bằng Viettel hết 8K/Kg vậy tổng 1Kg mất 23K. bác biết chỗ nào ship rẽ hơn cho em xin địa chỉ cái.
Chào

----------


## cnclaivung

lôi tui vô chi cha nội....tưởng quen ai, quen cnclaivung chán bỏ mẹ, toàn học lóm thui :Cool:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác vẽ bằng inventor à ? bác ở đâu thế ? dạy em vẽ với


Bác kiếm trung tâm này học nè.http://www.redsun.edu.vn/ lúc trước nó có Video HD nữa mà giờ xóa rồi, bác Liên hệ lại xem có chi nhánh ở Hà Nội nữa

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác kiếm trung tâm này học nè.http://www.redsun.edu.vn/ lúc trước nó có Video HD nmà giờ xóa rồi, bác Liên hệ lại xem có chi nhánh ở Hà Nội nữa


Cám ơn bác, em nhận được tài liệu bác gửi rồi ạ, thanks bác nhé, để em vọc, chỗ nào bí quá thì em lại túm áo các cao thủ em nhờ vậy.

Em không biết tính kết cấu máy, công đoạn này thử nghiệm tốn thời gian và tiền nữa. Học mấy cái này để may ra có thể tính được mình làm cái khung xong nó có cong không bác ạ. Trước em vọc solid work cũng qua phần chi tiét rời thì tịt. Thấy nhiều người nói inventor dùng dễ hơn.  Em vọc quyển 1 ngon choét, đến quyển 2 tịt luôn. 

Em đang vẽ cái khung máy plasma bằng hộp mà khoai quá. Lớp thì đông người, mỗi người học một thứ khác nhau, ông thấy thì có 1, chả dễ học tí nào  :Smile:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cám ơn bác, em nhận được tài liệu bác gửi rồi ạ, thanks bác nhé, để em vọc, chỗ nào bí quá thì em lại túm áo các cao thủ em nhờ vậy.
> 
> Em không biết tính kết cấu máy, công đoạn này thử nghiệm tốn thời gian và tiền nữa. Học mấy cái này để may ra có thể tính được mình làm cái khung xong nó có cong không bác ạ. Trước em vọc solid work cũng qua phần chi tiét rời thì tịt. Thấy nhiều người nói inventor dùng dễ hơn.  Em vọc quyển 1 ngon choét, đến quyển 2 tịt luôn. 
> 
> Em đang vẽ cái khung máy plasma bằng hộp mà khoai quá. Lớp thì đông người, mỗi người học một thứ khác nhau, ông thấy thì có 1, chả dễ học tí nào


Trên diễn đàn cao thủ nhiều lắm bác ơi. em cùi bắp mới vào nghề còn phải học hỏi nhiều.

----------


## Tuấn

> Trên diễn đàn cao thủ nhiều lắm bác ơi. em cùi bắp mới vào nghề còn phải học hỏi nhiều.


Câu nệ làm gì ạ ? em chưa làm xong con máy cnc nào dưng thấy sao nói vậy ạ :

- Khung máy bác định dùng tôn 8mm, chấn thì đừng làm thành hình hộp 4 cạnh, làm thành hình 5 cạnh nó khoẻ hơn nhiều, chấn cũng chả khó hơn mấy.

Đại khái dư lày: ( em bôi màu choe choét cho nó dễ nhìn  :Smile:  



- Ray và thanh răng bác để mặt trên, khung của bác hàn xong vặn mấy ly ? có sợ phay xong 2 vết bắt ray với thanh răng nó hết mất 8 ly tôn của bác không ạ ? Thợ chuẩn em không nói, chứ tầm pờ rồ như Nam CNC thì khung dài 3m lão hàn xong vặn 3 ly là phình phường ợ.

----------

huyquynhbk, josphamduy

----------


## Nam CNC

chém gió quá nha anh Tuấn , em cầm cái mỏ hàn dí vào 1 phát lủng bà nó 1 lổ , hàn có 2 tấc nó cong bà 1mm rồi , thế nên em sợ hàn lắm , chơi bulong cho nó lành , anh là cao thủ hàn ấy . 


Em xem thì có xem nhưng router to không phải là thế mạnh của em và chỉ tiếp tục xem thôi à , bác hỏi Gà con ấy , cha đó tốt nghiệp thiếu lâm, thập bát môn võ nghệ chơi nốt , còn em thế 36 tẩu vi thương sách.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Cám ơn bác, em nhận được tài liệu bác gửi rồi ạ, thanks bác nhé, để em vọc, chỗ nào bí quá thì em lại túm áo các cao thủ em nhờ vậy.
> 
> Em không biết tính kết cấu máy, công đoạn này thử nghiệm tốn thời gian và tiền nữa. Học mấy cái này để may ra có thể tính được mình làm cái khung xong nó có cong không bác ạ. Trước em vọc solid work cũng qua phần chi tiét rời thì tịt. Thấy nhiều người nói inventor dùng dễ hơn.  Em vọc quyển 1 ngon choét, đến quyển 2 tịt luôn. 
> 
> Em đang vẽ cái khung máy plasma bằng hộp mà khoai quá. Lớp thì đông người, mỗi người học một thứ khác nhau, ông thấy thì có 1, chả dễ học tí nào


Cụ Tuấn k hiểu chỗ nào trong solidworks? để e chỉ cho. solidworks e làm vc hàng ngày nên biết kha khá. hehe Cụ cứ sắp xếp trong 1 ngày chủ nhật, e gia sư cho cụ 1 buổi là vẽ vs lắp ráp ngon lành luôn.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Cám ơn bác, em nhận được tài liệu bác gửi rồi ạ, thanks bác nhé, để em vọc, chỗ nào bí quá thì em lại túm áo các cao thủ em nhờ vậy.
> 
> Em không biết tính kết cấu máy, công đoạn này thử nghiệm tốn thời gian và tiền nữa. Học mấy cái này để may ra có thể tính được mình làm cái khung xong nó có cong không bác ạ. Trước em vọc solid work cũng qua phần chi tiét rời thì tịt. Thấy nhiều người nói inventor dùng dễ hơn.  Em vọc quyển 1 ngon choét, đến quyển 2 tịt luôn. 
> 
> Em đang vẽ cái khung máy plasma bằng hộp mà khoai quá. Lớp thì đông người, mỗi người học một thứ khác nhau, ông thấy thì có 1, chả dễ học tí nào


Cụ Tuấn k hiểu chỗ nào trong solidworks? để e chỉ cho. solidworks e làm vc hàng ngày nên biết kha khá. hehe Cụ cứ sắp xếp trong 1 ngày chủ nhật, e gia sư cho cụ 1 buổi là vẽ vs lắp ráp ngon lành luôn.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> chém gió quá nha anh Tuấn , em cầm cái mỏ hàn dí vào 1 phát lủng bà nó 1 lổ , hàn có 2 tấc nó cong bà 1mm rồi , thế nên em sợ hàn lắm , chơi bulong cho nó lành.


Hơ hơ em tưởng vậy là em dìm hàng sếp rồi chớ  :Smile:  vẫn chưa phải à sếp ? trình của sếp còn tệ hơn nữa à ? 




> Cụ Tuấn k hiểu chỗ nào trong solidworks? để e chỉ cho. solidworks e làm vc hàng ngày nên biết kha khá. hehe Cụ cứ sắp xếp trong 1 ngày chủ nhật, e gia sư cho cụ 1 buổi là vẽ vs lắp ráp ngon lành luôn.


Thanks bác, solid work có cái flow work chi đó mô phỏng dòng chảy, món đó mà em học được thì hay quá bác ạ. Để em vọc cái inventor này vài tháng đã ạ, cố gắng đợt này vẽ được cho nó đỡ cực, hì rồi sau em túm áo bác em nhờ vụ solidwork bác nhé  :Smile:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Câu nệ làm gì ạ ? em chưa làm xong con máy cnc nào dưng thấy sao nói vậy ạ :
> 
> - Khung máy bác định dùng tôn 8mm, chấn thì đừng làm thành hình hộp 4 cạnh, làm thành hình 5 cạnh nó khoẻ hơn nhiều, chấn cũng chả khó hơn mấy.
> 
> Đại khái dư lày: ( em bôi màu choe choét cho nó dễ nhìn  
> 
> 
> 
> - Ray và thanh răng bác để mặt trên, khung của bác hàn xong vặn mấy ly ? có sợ phay xong 2 vết bắt ray với thanh răng nó hết mất 8 ly tôn của bác không ạ ? Thợ chuẩn em không nói, chứ tầm pờ rồ như Nam CNC thì khung dài 3m lão hàn xong vặn 3 ly là phình phường ợ.


Mình nói thiệt mà đâu có câu nệ gì. mà có gì cứ hỏi mình biết sẽ hướng dẫn lại cho. Inventor thì bao la lắm học mỗi người một ít gom lại mới được. nhiều lúcbanj hỏi không biết thì phải tìm hiểu đây cũng là một cách học.
Mình đổi tol thành 6 chấn thành U rồi hàn thêm gân. xong rồi hàn thêm tấm 15 li để phay mặt phẳng lắp ray trượt và thanh răng cách này ổn không bác.
còn trục X cũng vậy chỗ đặt ray và thanh răng mình cũng hàn thêm tấm 15 li để phay (mình thấy máy của Vạn Sự Lợi làm kiểu này) 
Trục X mình gia cố kiểu này được không?

Anh em góp ý hộ.

----------


## Tuấn

Hàn gân được vậy quá tốt, em chỉ lo bác hàn lắm nó cong vênh nhiều thôi ạ

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Hàn gân được vậy quá tốt, em chỉ lo bác hàn lắm nó cong vênh nhiều thôi ạ


Có cách nào cho bớt cong vênh không bác? em cũng sợ nên chỗ lắp ray và thanh răng em hàn thêm tấm sắt 15li để phay.
Uh quên cho hỏi cách mà để hai màu trên cùng 1 chi tiết làm thế nào vậy?

cái nào hổng biết là hỏi liền a. Được cái dốt mà ham học và ham chế cháo tùm lum.

----------


## Tuấn

> Có cách nào cho bớt cong vênh không bác?


Hạn chế hàn thôi bác, hoặc bố trí làm sao cho các mối hàn nó đối xứng thì nó bớt cong.

Ngoài ra cón một số thứ khác, ví dụ bác muốn cái hộp chịu lực từ trên xuống, khoét cho nó vài lỗ như thế này nó cũng đã khoẻ lên nhiều :



Còn nếu chịu khó thì cắt xong lỗ, đút cái ống dày 3-4mm vào hàn cho nó tẹo nữa thì quá ổn:



Hàn để bớt cong vênh không khó, nhưng phải chỉ tại chỗ, chứ qua hình ảnh thì khó ạ.

----------

sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Khoét thêm lỗ lại tăng chịu lực, e cứ tưởng để nguyên chịu lực tốt hơn chứ  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

> Hạn chế hàn thôi bác, hoặc bố trí làm sao cho các mối hàn nó đối xứng thì nó bớt cong.
> 
> Ngoài ra cón một số thứ khác, ví dụ bác muốn cái hộp chịu lực từ trên xuống, khoét cho nó vài lỗ như thế này nó cũng đã khoẻ lên nhiều :
> 
> 
> 
> Còn nếu chịu khó thì cắt xong lỗ, đút cái ống dày 3-4mm vào hàn cho nó tẹo nữa thì quá ổn:
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe bác Tuấn spam kinh thặc...áp dụng cả lý thuyết phá hủy và lan truyền vết nứt vào để dựng máy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Cơ mà bác chủ nghe, khoan chi chít lỗ (càng nhiều càng khỏe) như cái tổ ong thì bao cứng luôn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> Khoét thêm lỗ lại tăng chịu lực, e cứ tưởng để nguyên chịu lực tốt hơn chứ


Khoét vừa thôi bác ạ, đừng nghe lão hung1706. Cái này khi làm lò hấp bọn em hay gặp, cái xe đẩy vào lò hấp nó nặng 3,7 tấn, chân nó chỉ có tấm tôn inox 3 hay 4 ly gì đó như trong hình, cái chỗ màu xanh lam ý ạ.



Khi xe nâng họ nâng hàng lên, hạ xuống cái rầm, mấy tấm tôn 3-4 ly cong hết, em khoét vài lỗ như trong hình thì nó chịu được ạ

----------


## sieunhim

có phải trang trí đâu mà khoét chi chít như tổ ong đâu hả bác hung1706

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em tưởng khoét lỗ là để giảm khối lượng thôi chứ, ai ngờ đâu nhiệm vụ chính là tăng độ cứng, đúng là dân ck mà dốt về ck bác nhỉ. cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái lỗ này là giảm ứng suất nội, giảm rung động.
Mà với chi tiết bao nhiêu, cái lỗ bi nhiêu là phải tính toán. Không thì không hiệu quả hoặc làm xong vứt luôn vì yếu.
Mà lỗ thì phải bo tròn góc nếu dạng chữ nhật hoặc hình thoi. Lỗ tròn là đơn giản hiệu quả nhất.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Vậy không biết thì để nguyên đừng khoan cho lành.khi nào có làm thì nhờ bác CKD tư vấn hộ xem đục chỗ nào cho hợp lý.

----------


## CKD

Hehe.. tạm thế đã bác chủ.
Còn thế nào là ưu thì cũng chẵng biết. Mấy con máy mình làm đều móc hết, nhưng cho nhẹ và nhìn pro là chính. Còn hiệu quả hay không chẵng biết được. Muốn biết phải đưa vào phần mềm phân tích, chứ tính tay phức tạp lắm..

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ tham khảo cái này nhé : http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/20...hapes-strength

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hung1706

> có phải trang trí đâu mà khoét chi chít như tổ ong đâu hả bác hung1706


Dạ khoét lỗ chi chít là em nhắc khéo thôi chứ đừng tin thật mà làm theo haha. 
Đúng như bác CKD nói là phải biết khoét và khoét ở đâu chứ không khoét bừa đc đâu (cái vụ khoét này thuộc về lý thuyết + kinh nghiệm thực tế )  :Big Grin: . Bác chủ thử khoét mà chả biết thế nào thì cực kì nguy hiểm bác nhím với cụ Tuấn ợ.
Tốt nhất, hiệu quả nhất là hàn gân cho cứng hơn tí là được  :Big Grin:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hung1706

> ...Muốn biết phải đưa vào phần mềm phân tích, chứ tính tay phức tạp lắm..


Dủng mấy phần mêm tính toán thương mại như Ansys Workbench hay Solid hay Hyper đều dc, xác định mô hình, chia lưới, đặt tải và fix => ra kết quả  :Big Grin: . Còn tối ưu kết cấu thì từ từ có tgian tính tiếp  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Dủng mấy phần mêm tính toán thương mại như Ansys Workbench hay Solid hay Hyper đều dc, xác định mô hình, chia lưới, đặt tải và fix => ra kết quả . Còn tối ưu kết cấu thì từ từ có tgian tính tiếp


Nước ngoài dùng phần mềm tính toán xong rồi thực nghiệm nhiều lần để tối ưu kết cấu. còn mình tiền đâu mà theo được.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chào mừng năm mới 2016 bằng một đống sắt. Bắt đầu hành trình gian nan rồi các bác ơi.
 
Cho em hỏi hàn như thế nào cho hai bên gá ray sai số ít thôi a. Có cao thủ nào giúp em với.
Cảm ơn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe phần tối ưu thì em không dám mơ vì nhiều nguyên do bác ợ. Nếu có tiền mà giải quyết dc hết thì KHCN phát triển ầm ầm roài  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mà không có tiền thì không làm được gì hết đúng không cụ.
Cụ góp ý cho em cái khung với bác *hung1706*

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chào mừng năm mới 2016 bằng một đống sắt. Bắt đầu hành trình gian nan rồi các bác ơi.
> Cho em hỏi hàn như thế nào cho hai bên gá ray sai số ít thôi a. Có cao thủ nào giúp em với.
> Cảm ơn


phải có đồ gá, như bọn nước ngoài muốn giảm co rút do hàn thì sẽ là đồ gá chặt các chi tiết để khi hàn và chờ nguội ko co rút

----------


## Mr.L

chưa biết chủ thớt ráp thế nào tăng cứng ra sao nhưng cảm giác là bị rung, tại sao chủ thớt ko mua hộp 100x200 8mm về mà dùng soi thấy biển số CẦN THƠ ^^ rảnh cafe chủ thớt ơi ^^

----------


## Tuấn

Ui bác chấn các cây C thế này thì hơi khó tẹo rùi ạ.

Bác chịu khó xếp các cây C thành hình bác định hàn, hoặc vẽ 3d có đường hàn để mọi người cùng xem gá hàn thế nào từ đâu cho nó đỡ cong vênh nhất bác nha

----------


## ABCNC

Cần Thơ thì hôm nào ới CKD, MRL ,..với tui ra chém gió đe. Nếu trình hàn là amatơ thì mình khuyên bác nên đem lại chỗ họ bào khung máy để họ hàn luôn, dù sau thì họ rất rành vụ cong vênh này và có bàn phay chuẩn phẳng để gá, cố đinh khung cho bác.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cần Thơ thì hôm nào ới CKD, MRL ,..với tui ra chém gió đe. Nếu trình hàn là amatơ thì mình khuyên bác nên đem lại chỗ họ bào khung máy để họ hàn luôn, dù sau thì họ rất rành vụ cong vênh này và có bàn phay chuẩn phẳng để gá, cố đinh khung cho bác.


CKD và Mr Lợi hả cụ. Thì em phay chỗ gần nhà Mr Lợi đó. Bác cho em xin số Điện thoại để em tiện liên lạc. Phay hai chỗ bắt ray Y và phay trục X hắn dứt em 8tr rồi, giờ nó hàn nữa không biết lấy em nhiêu nữa. Bác có kinh nghiệm share cho em, em hậu tạ a.

----------


## hung1706

> Mà không có tiền thì không làm được gì hết đúng không cụ.
> Cụ góp ý cho em cái khung với bác *hung1706*


Hehe bác kêu tên em mà còn in đậm làm em ngại quá...
Em thú thật chém gió thì em đứng thứ 2 không ai dám đứng thứ 3 đâu nhóe  :Smile: ).
Em nhìn sơ qua cũng biết cụ âm mưu con máy lâu lắm roài, gom góp cũng nhiều mới dám post lên chứ đâu có ai khơi khơi mà up linh tinh, không khéo cho dân chúng ném đá chết tươi trước khi đủ đá xây lâu đài  :Big Grin: . Thế nên cụ cứ thỏa chí mà sáng tạo chứ nghe mỗi người 1 ít thì sửa đến bao h mới xong con máy. Cơ mà em đoán cụ cũng không phải tay mơ và mấy cái hình lắp ghép xếp hình này chưa thể hiện đầy đủ ý đồ của cụ chứ nhể  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Em sẽ hóng thêm vài hình ảnh nữa mới dám tí tờn  :Big Grin: 

Dear cụ Tuấn...cái vụ hàn khung 3m mà vặn 1mm thì em có nghe truyền thuyết kể lại như vầy:
Ngày trước Petro VN có mời chuyên gia cả Tây lẫn Tàu đến dàn khoan dầu với kinh phí.... Thế mà chỉ để giải quyết việc hàn cái ống gì gì đấy dài 6 thước trên dàn cao cách mặt sàn vài thước. Thế là các cụ ấy tính ngày tính đêm để sao cho khi hàn vào thì mối ghép bulong không xê dịch hơn 1mm và tránh trường hợp dầm côn-xôn cong vẹo làm kết cấu mất ổn định, gây rung gì gì đó khi đón gió đông tràn về...vv. Trong khi các anh ấy tính tính toán toán thì mấy lão làng dân VN ta nổi máu lên vì chờ hoài chả thấy cho làm gì, mấy lão bèn bắt dàn làm phép...thế là trèo lên đu dây hàn hiếc 72 thế. Mấy cụ Tây trố mắt ra dòm, xong mọi việc thì lại hiện trường kiểm tra thì ố là la vừa khít lỗ ốc...thật là quá hên cho đội bạn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Và lão nhân gia kể lại câu chuyện truyền thuyết đó hay chém gió với em rồi cười khinh khỉnh...bố thách cháu dám leo lên hàn như bố hahaha
thanks ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Cụ chém cho vui thì được chứ đừng lôi đích danh ông ấy ra thế.
Mấy cụ thợ hàn bậc cao, đi biển 1200-2000$/ngày 12 tiếng cũng nhiều, nhưng chả có tay nào dám thế đâu, về nhà ăn cám ngay.

Bên em họ làm có quy trình đàng hoàng bài bản. Ví dụ công ty em là chủ đầu tư, dân kinh nghiệm lõi đầy ra đó, nhưng không có license thiết kế thì cũng không thể tự làm thiết kế, dù bé tí tẹo tự làm cũng ngon lành, mà phải thuê 1 ông chuyên thiết kế, có chứng chỉ để làm, dù có khi vừa thuê vừa chửi, có khi còn phải training cho vendor nữa  :Wink: . Nhưng quy trình là quy trình. Ông nào không tuân theo xin mời đi ra cho người khác làm việc.

Trở lại chuyện hàn họ bên trên. Em không làm đến cái nào tinh vi yêu cầu cao, nhưng về kết cấu thép chắc không ngành nào có yêu cầu cao hơn + giám sát nghiêm ngặt cỡ này. Chuyện hàn cái dầm console 6m lệch 1mm có thể hơi quá nhưng kết cấu tổng thể sai số <0.1%, sai số chi tiết <0.05%. 100% mối hàn xử lý đúng quy trình và check visual, 100% que hàn được nung đúng nhiệt độ, tối thiểu 6-70% kiểm tra NDT...

Cơ bản nhất của quá trình hàn yêu cầu chính xác là quy trình xử lý nhiệt. Đồ gá chỉ là đồ gá thôi chứ không có món đồ gá nào chịu nổi lực khi biến dạng nhiệt. Cụ thể chẳng hạn muốn hàn 1 mối thép dày 60mm, cần giữ ổn định nhiệt quanh mối hàn ở 320C trước khi hàn và 280C sau khi hàn min 30p (em ví dụ thôi nhé), sẽ cần 2 ông thợ dùng khò gas khò trước, 1 ông thợ hàn, 1 đốc công đi lòng vòng xem bản vẽ và dùng súng đo nhiệt độ và yêu cầu chỉnh cái này cái kia.

Mình làm đồ DIY, nhỏ lẻ, không có đủ điều kiện thực hiện như trên thì cần tư vấn từ mấy ông hói đầu như cụ Tuấn ấy, để lên cái quy trình sao cho phù hợp. Em chém thôi chứ hàn khung cũng vặn tứ lung tung   :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

duonghoang, hieunguyenkham, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em chém cho vui vì cái thời mấy lão nhân gia ấy phè phỡn thì em còn đang ở tận đâu đâu ấy. Nghe thì nghe kể thế chứ quy trình này kia em chả biết vì không phải dân trong nghề mà cũng chả hàn hiếc các kiểu đc nên đành ngồi hóng chứ không xuyên tạc gì, sự thiệt hay sự giả thì năm thì mười họa cứ tin cho vui  :Big Grin: 
Tuy nhiên yêu cầu kiểm định khung dàn, dầm...vv thì em biết tí tí nên có thể xác nhận là 1mm / 6m cũng chả phải chuyện đùa, thế nên mới dám múa rìu qua mắt thợ  :Big Grin: .

Cơ mà quay lại chủ đề chính là em vẫn hóng cách lắp ghép xếp hình của bác chủ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> CKD và Mr Lợi hả cụ. Thì em phay chỗ gần nhà Mr Lợi đó. Bác cho em xin số Điện thoại để em tiện liên lạc. Phay hai chỗ bắt ray Y và phay trục X hắn dứt em 8tr rồi, giờ nó hàn nữa không biết lấy em nhiêu nữa. Bác có kinh nghiệm share cho em, em hậu tạ a.


Ồ, dạo này chổ ấy cũng cao tay thật, chém ngọt quá.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Hàn thì em không dám nổ a. Vì hàn áp lực khác xa mình hàn. Hàn áp lực phải có bằng cấp. mà hàn xong họ phải siêu âm lại nữa. Còn mình hàn cho nó dính và không vênh nhiều là được rồi.em cũng kinh qua bộ cửa sắt 4 cánh rồi nên hàn mong không cong vênh nhiều.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Ồ, dạo này chổ ấy cũng cao tay thật, chém ngọt quá.


Độc quyền mà bác, mình phải chịu thôi.định học hỏi bác gá ray mà không phay,mà nghĩ trình độ không tới nên cắn răng đi phay thôi.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ định hàn tấm 15ly lên chỗ khoanh đỏ ạ ?



Bác hàn xong nó sẽ cong 2 đầu lên phía trên. Có thể bác nên hàn 2 thanh này trước khi gắn thành khung. 

Nếu cái nềni xi măng dày độ 5cm thì bác bắn tacke đạn xuống nền, làm cái quang gánh giống chỗ em vẽ màu xanh với màu vàng, ở giữa kê lên khoảng 12mm, vít hai đầu xuống cho nó cong trước rồi hàn. Hàn xong để nguội nó co ngót chắc là thẳng.

Kiểu như cái chỗ em vẽ màu vàng với màu xanh í  :Smile: 

 

Làm xong 2 cây cho nó thẳng rồi hẵng ghép thành khung bác ạ

Bác dùng tacke đạn loại bắt được thanh ren M10 gì đấy chắc là ổn, vặn cây ren vào tacke, rồi xiết ốc để vít cái cây bác định hàn cho  nó cong xuống chắc được ạ

----------

ABCNC, cnclaivung, Ga con

----------


## ABCNC

Mình đang học bác để làm máy lớn đây, không có kinh nghiệm vụ này. Mà theo mình nếu điều kiện vận chuyển cho phép nên hàn khung rồi mới đi phay. Còn không thì phải thiết kế theo kiểu lắp ghép từng cụm khung, đóng chốt định vị, phay, tháo ra về ghép lại  :Smile:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## CKD

Kế hoạch của cụ Tuấn hói cũng là một giải pháp, chống biến dạng bằng cách cho biến dạng bù trừ trước. Nhưng e là cái tắc kê chịu không nổi, hoặc cái nền bị bụt.
Kết hợp giải pháp hàn đính trước dọc theo chiều dài. Không hàn liên tục mà hàn đứt quãng, xen kẻ 2 bên.

----------

cnclaivung, hieunguyenkham

----------


## Tuấn

> Kế hoạch của cụ Tuấn hói cũng là một giải pháp, chống biến dạng bằng cách cho biến dạng bù trừ trước. Nhưng e là cái tắc kê chịu không nổi, hoặc cái nền bị bụt.
> Kết hợp giải pháp hàn đính trước dọc theo chiều dài. Không hàn liên tục mà hàn đứt quãng, xen kẻ 2 bên.


Cụ dạy chí phải. Chắc cái nền ko chịu được quá.
Hàn lệch một mặt thế này ko tránh khỏi cong. Bù lại là 2 cây C úp lưng vào nhau kết cấu khá yếu chỗ 2 cái tai xòe ra. Cong vênh tí lấy búa tạ ghè chắc cũng chỉnh được

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Chắc hàn xong cái khung rồi làm lại cái nền nhà cho thằng anh luôn quá. Nhìn thì tưởng dễ chứ vào làm cũng chua chát quá bác nhỉ.
Em định hàn xong cái khung rồi mới hàn 2 tấm sắt 15mm lên a.
Em cũng định hàn xen kẻ hai bên và đối xứng trên dưới cho đỡ dựt quá (cái này phải kê cái khung cho nó cao lên mới được)
Cảm ơn các bác đã chỉ dẫn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cụ dạy chí phải. Chắc cái nền ko chịu được quá.
> Hàn lệch một mặt thế này ko tránh khỏi cong. Bù lại là 2 cây C úp lưng vào nhau kết cấu khá yếu chỗ 2 cái tai xòe ra. Cong vênh tí lấy búa tạ ghè chắc cũng chỉnh được


Bị yếu chổ nào vậy cụ?mấy chỗ đầu C và dầm ngang đều có tấm la liên kết lại cho cứng. Theo ý cụ là mình nên hàn tấm 2 thép dày 15 mm lên C trước rồi hãy hàn khung hay hàn khung rồi mới hàn vậy cụ.

----------


## linhdt1121

Các bác cho e hỏi chút.
Với các thanh thép như của chủ thớt sao ko mua luôn thép U về làm mà lại mất công đi chấn vậy, mua thép đúc về làm có phải đỡ cái ứng suất khi chấn ko, chừ trường hợp hình dạng nó đặc biệt mà thép hình ko có.

----------


## ABCNC

> Các bác cho e hỏi chút.
> Với các thanh thép như của chủ thớt sao ko mua luôn thép U về làm mà lại mất công đi chấn vậy, mua thép đúc về làm có phải đỡ cái ứng suất khi chấn ko, chừ trường hợp hình dạng nó đặc biệt mà thép hình ko có.


Chắc do độ dầy và kích thước thép U ở Cần Thơ không có bán loại phù hợp, phải đặt trên SG thì chí phí sẽ đội cao lên

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Công cắt và chấn hơn 8 ngàn /1Kg chứ chơi sắt hộp và U thì phải hơn 10 ngàn 1kg . Ít tiền thì phải chịu cực rồi. Và nhờ các bác hướng dẫn thêm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bị yếu chổ nào vậy cụ?mấy chỗ đầu C và dầm ngang đều có tấm la liên kết lại cho cứng. Theo ý cụ là mình nên hàn tấm 2 thép dày 15 mm lên C trước rồi hãy hàn khung hay hàn khung rồi mới hàn vậy cụ.



Ý em là kiểu này dễ nắn hơn so với kiểu úp ngược hai cạnh của C vào và hàn ý ạ. Cụ hàn 2 tấm 15ly lên C trước, có cong vênh gì nắn cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn, nắn thẳng, bỏ đấy mấy hôm cho ổn định rồi hàn thành khung. 

Em cũng đang làm khung một con máy cắt plasma, khung em hàn xong, bỏ ngoài trời mấy tháng rồi, ngại chở đi phay, hôm nào em lôi ra em mài phẳng luôn, chắc cũng chả lâu hơn phay mấy.

À vụ khoan lỗ bắt ray cho chuẩn với em là khoai nhất, em mới nghĩ ra một trò, ăn trộm ý tưởng của cụ Kem, hôm nào em khoan thử xem có được không hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

> Công cắt và chấn hơn 8 ngàn /1Kg chứ chơi sắt hộp và U thì phải hơn 10 ngàn 1kg . Ít tiền thì phải chịu cực rồi. Và nhờ các bác hướng dẫn thêm.


Bác cắt và chấn ở đâu vậy trên LHP hay 3/2?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Bác cắt và chấn ở đâu vậy trên LHP hay 3/2?


Của Ngũ Hiệp 3/2 vì gần nhà, chấn cùng được góc cạnh cũng tạm được, còn Ngũ Nhiều (anh em nhà hắn hết) thì đông lắm chắc chắn không kỹ. giá cả thì bằng nhau.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Ý em là kiểu này dễ nắn hơn so với kiểu úp ngược hai cạnh của C vào và hàn ý ạ. Cụ hàn 2 tấm 15ly lên C trước, có cong vênh gì nắn cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn, nắn thẳng, bỏ đấy mấy hôm cho ổn định rồi hàn thành khung. 
> 
> Em cũng đang làm khung một con máy cắt plasma, khung em hàn xong, bỏ ngoài trời mấy tháng rồi, ngại chở đi phay, hôm nào em lôi ra em mài phẳng luôn, chắc cũng chả lâu hơn phay mấy.
> 
> À vụ khoan lỗ bắt ray cho chuẩn với em là khoai nhất, em mới nghĩ ra một trò, ăn trộm ý tưởng của cụ Kem, hôm nào em khoan thử xem có được không hì hì


Khung mà đem đi mài thig còn gì bằng. Mình định hàn khung xong mới hàn 2 tấm đó lên chứ. Thì khoan mau mau đi rồi up cho anh em học hỏi với. Mầ chắc sắm thêm cây khoan từ để khoan quá, khoan tay đuối quá.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình định hàn khung xong mới hàn 2 tấm đó lên chứ. .


Kết cấu như máy của bác chỗ cần thẳng nhất là 2 thanh này. Hàn xong khung rồi mới hàn 2 tấm lên mà nhỡ nó có cong vênh gì khó chỉnh hơn là hàn trước tấm 15ly lên cây này, có gì mình sử lý nó cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Cụ CKD có cái mánh căng chỉ hay lắm đấy bác, còn cụ MrL thì hàn rất cẩn thận, khi hàn có dùng cả đầu đo nhiệt luôn, không biết cụ ấy có cho mượn không thì em không rõ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Kết cấu như máy của bác chỗ cần thẳng nhất là 2 thanh này. Hàn xong khung rồi mới hàn 2 tấm lên mà nhỡ nó có cong vênh gì khó chỉnh hơn là hàn trước tấm 15ly lên cây này, có gì mình sử lý nó cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn.
> 
> Cụ CKD có cái mánh căng chỉ hay lắm đấy bác, còn cụ MrL thì hàn rất cẩn thận, khi hàn có dùng cả đầu đo nhiệt luôn, không biết cụ ấy có cho mượn không thì em không rõ ạ


Để mình hỏi thử xem. Mình đang hóng cái vụ khoan lỗ bắt ray của cụ nè. Khoan sớm rồi hướng dẫn cho anh em bớt cực với nha. cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Mình đang học bác để làm máy lớn đây, không có kinh nghiệm vụ này. Mà theo mình nếu điều kiện vận chuyển cho phép nên hàn khung rồi mới đi phay. Còn không thì phải thiết kế theo kiểu lắp ghép từng cụm khung, đóng chốt định vị, phay, tháo ra về ghép lại


Cụ là giảng viên trường Đại học mà. Em cùi bắp lắm nên nhờ cụ chỉ bảo giúp. Hôm nào cafe nha cụ. Cần Thơ cũng nhiều cao thủ giấu mặt lắm.

----------


## ABCNC

> Cụ là giảng viên trường Đại học mà. Em cùi bắp lắm nên nhờ cụ chỉ bảo giúp. Hôm nào cafe nha cụ. Cần Thơ cũng nhiều cao thủ giấu mặt lắm.


Trời, trời ... :Smile:  riêng vụ CNC này là tay ngang bác ui. Lúc mới đầu còn không biết taro, thép gió,.. là cái giống gì, học hỏi trên đây với các cụ CKD, MrL,...giờ mới chém gió chơi chơi với cụ được đấy

----------


## CKD

Cần Thơ có nhiều cao thủ ẩn danh lắm.
Đề nghị mấy cụ gốc CT lập hội cnc đê. Để tiện việc giao lưu, trao đổi, học hỏi cũng như phát triển sản phẩm.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Trời, trời ... riêng vụ CNC này là tay ngang bác ui. Lúc mới đầu còn không biết taro, thép gió,.. là cái giống gì, học hỏi trên đây với các cụ CKD, MrL,...giờ mới chém gió chơi chơi với cụ được đấy


Tay ngang mà chơi lần 3 cái máy luôn. máy bác dự định gia công gì vậy?hôm nào giao lưu nha cụ.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cần Thơ có nhiều cao thủ ẩn danh lắm.
> Đề nghị mấy cụ gốc CT lập hội cnc đê. Để tiện việc giao lưu, trao đổi, học hỏi cũng như phát triển sản phẩm.


Cụ làm chủ xị vụ này đi. Họp mặt giao lưu kinh nghiệm.

----------


## ABCNC

Vậy tối thứ Năm hay thứ Sáu này đi cụ CKD  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Vụ này chưa xác định được cụ ạ. Vì mấy hôm nay chạy lung tung.
CKD làm chủ xị cũng ok. Cụ nào ở CT thì bơi hết vào đây. Cụ nào nhã ý off thì inbox CKD số đt để tiện việc alo nhé.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Vụ này chưa xác định được cụ ạ. Vì mấy hôm nay chạy lung tung.
> CKD làm chủ xị cũng ok. Cụ nào ở CT thì bơi hết vào đây. Cụ nào nhã ý off thì inbox CKD số đt để tiện việc alo nhé.


Hay cụ lập chủ đề riêng về off anh em ở Cần Thơ đi. cụ uy tín đầy mình dễ làm hơn. Em còn mới nên chủ đề này cũng ít người quan tâm.

----------


## CKD

> Hay cụ lập chủ đề riêng về off anh em ở Cần Thơ đi. cụ uy tín đầy mình dễ làm hơn. Em còn mới nên chủ đề này cũng ít người quan tâm.


Trời.. cũ mới gì.
La làng off hoài mà coa thấy cụ nào đi đâu. Alo rủ rê cho nhanh. Vậy nên có sdt là hay nhất. Alo phát là đi luôn cho nhanh.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mình tên Hiếu SĐT 0983738639, khi nào off cụ cứ gọi. Mà báo trước dùm mình 1 -2 ngày nha,vì làm việc theo ca nên giờ giấc cũng khác người ta.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Vì bận quá nên tiến độ chế cháo chậm lại.
Cái khung và vai X cũng xong nhưng bác đi du lịch nên chưa đưa em đi thẩm mỹ viện được, vì vậy sơn chống sơn chống sét đợi ngày bác về

Còn đây là vai X. nhìn có yếu lắm không máy bác.

Lần đầu tiên trong đời đấu được cái tủ điện như vậy. Nhưng mà sao vẫn chưa vừa ý lắm.

Cho em hỏi dây động lực và dây tín hiệu đi chung 1 máng có bị nhiễu không? 
Cái gì cũng là làm lần đầu nên cũng có nhiều sai sót mong các cao thủ chỉ dẫn thêm.

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hi chúc mừng bác chủ, cái máy đẹp quá, vai X quá pờ rồ.

Bác chú ý tẹo vụ chắn bụi và bôi trơn bác nhá. Trước em hay đi mua xe cũ, thử máy xong em chui xuống gầm xe để xem, từ chuyên ngành gọi là lộn gầm ấy bác  :Smile:  . Các khơp chuyển động có cái cao su chun chun chắn bụi, cao su mà còn nguyên là ổn, nó mà bị rách là chắc chắn cái khớp đã ra đi he he  :Smile:

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ khoan lỗ bắt ray trượt bác có thể tham khảo kiểu này :



Đại khái bác lấy sắt V 50 hay cái gì cũng được, làm thành cái hình tam giác, trên hình em vẽ không đúng, nên làm tam giác vuông thì hơn.

Đặt 1 ray vào 1 bên, khoan 3 -5 lỗ gì đấy thẳng thẳng bắt nó vào 

Lắp 2 con trượt, gắn cái hình tam giác bác vưà làm xong vào, cạnh đáy bắt vào 2 con trượt, đỉnh nó bác lấy miếng sắt dày cỡ 2-3cm, khoan một lỗ vừa bằng mũi khoan bác đinh khoan để taro bắt ray, rồi gắn vào đỉnh tam giác.

cạnh đáy có môt miếng cũng gắn thế, lỗ to bằng lỗ bắt ốc của ray

Bác đẩy cái hình tam giác dịch chuyển dọc theo ray đã bắt tạm, chốt cái chốt định vị vào lỗ trên ray. Van chặt nó lại. Lúc này bác dùng khoan tay khoan qua lỗ ở miếng sắt ở đỉnh tam giác. Hay khoan từ gì cũng được. Rồi cứ thế dịch cái hình tam giác đến cái lỗ tiếp theo của ray đã bắt tạm thì bác có thể khoan tương đối chính xác rồi.

Cái hình tam giác bác làm vuông thì có thể khoan quá nửa chiều dài ray, sau đó lật nó lại, căn chỉnh lại miếng sắt ở đỉnh thì khoan tiếp được phần còn lại.

Lắp xong ray thứ 2, lật cái hình tam giác lắp vào cái ray đã lắp xong, khoan lại cho ray thứ 1 là ổn.

Miếng sắt bác gắn ở đỉnh tam giác cần làm dày chút, vì khi cho mũi khoan qua đấy nó hay bị toét rộng ra, lấy sắt dày như cái chuôi dao tiện bị hỏng gì gì đó chắc là đủ để khoan cho con máy này rùi ợ.

Cái hình tam giác bác dùng để đặt đồng hồ so căn ray song song cũng tốt, như vậy nó đỡ đung đưa, bác mà dùng cái que câu từ con trượt sang đến bên kia rồi đặt đồng hồ so lên là khi căn nó rung rinh kim nó nhảy loạn lên đấy ạ


Ps: Bác thấy trình cắt dán ảnh bằng paint của em có pờ rồ không  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, hieunguyenkham, kametoco

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thêm cái vi-déo phụ họa cho bác Tuấn.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## phamtinh1987

> Lính mới mà bác ơi. cũng lụm chỗ này 1 ít, chỗ kia 1 chút mà. nhờ các bác tư vấn hộ. Cách này lắp thanh ray và bánh răng dễ, và lắp hộ số cũng tương đối dễ ít canh chỉnh hơn.


chủ đề này làm em phải suy nghĩ quá nhiều khi định làm 1 con cho riêng mình .@@

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Dạo này Bác đi qua Châu Âu xem đá bóng nên tiến độ hơi chậm.giờ có ít ảnh xin ý kiến các bậc tiền bối

Đang bị lỗi đấu nối biến tần với BOB. BOB báo lỗi thì biến tần hoạt động và ngược lại
Đấu nối của em đây a.

Mong được giúp đỡ.

----------


## Duccdt06

mình cũng đang sài con biến tần best này, mình có 2 cái case máy tính , 2 cái đều sử dụng mach 3 điều khiển x,y,z đều chạy bình thường,nhưng chỉ có 1 cái case là cái sờ pín điều khiển chạy được , cái kia thì không, mặc dù setup y chang nhau

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## Mạch Việt

có thể cái chân cổng LPT của máy đó hư rồi, các bạn đảo sang chân khác là được.

----------

hieunguyenkham

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cảm ơn để mình kiểm tra lại.

----------


## CKD

Cái BOB này làm gì có erro gì mà báo lỗi bác chủ?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Đang xem lại các dây đấu. Bấm f5 thì chạy rùi. hình như sai chỗ đấu chân AVI trên biến tần đấu với pin PMW trên BOB thì em nó hoạt động được rồi.mai test lại lần nữa xem có bị nữa không
Cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Sau những tháng ngày vật lộn với em nó, cuối cùng cũng có sản phẩm đầu tiên.

Còn đây Video chạy thử 1 sản phẩm đầu tiên.


Mọi người góp ý giúp với

----------

CKD, Ga con, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhân đây em cũng trân thành cảm ơn các anh em trên diễn đàn đã giúp em hoàn thành em máy này.

----------


## LEXUAN

Mình thấy con máy này rất hay, bác cho em báo giá để tham khảo được không?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Khi chạy phát sinh vấn đề rồi các bác ơi. Khi trục Z bị lỗi driver chắc do nặng tải mà máy ko dừng, trục X,Y vẫn chạy bình thường. Có cách nào đấu vào mach 3 để khi báo lỗi 1 driver thì máy dừng không các bác.
Với trong tab Encoder của phần cài đặt đối với servo lai của em có cần cài đặt gì không?nếu có các bác hướng dẫn cho em với.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cho em hỏi đấu theo cách này khi motor báo lỗi thì có dừng hệ thống không ?
Chân ENA- trên driver đấu vào chân GND trên BOB
Chân ENA + trên driver đấu vào chân 15(công tắc giới hạn hành trình) trên BOB 
cách này có đúng không a.
em dùng con BOB này

----------


## CKD

Chân ENA đâu có tác dụng báo lỗi từ driver? Input này có tác dụng disable motor khi nó active, tức ngắt điện ra motor.

Với driver có chức năng báo lỗi, thường thông quan output ALM. Kết nối output này vào input của Mach3 và config trong các chức năng sau: LIMIT, E_STOP thì khi có báo lỗi Mach3 sẽ dừng, Mach3 dừng thì hệ thống cũng dừng. Nếu LIMIT thì Mach3 chỉ dừng các trục, nếu E_STOP thì Mach3 dừng luôn Spindle.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Cảm ơn cụ rất rất nhiều.
Hôm trước driver báo lỗi em có dùng ồng hồ VOM (đo dòng 1 chiều) đo alm+ và alm- thấy hiện thị gì nên không dám đấu thử. Cái ALM này mình đấu thêm vào đèn báo hiệu hoạt chuông báo gì được không cụ.
Vậy mình đấu ALM + vào chân 10 còn ALM - đấu vào chân GND trên driver phải không cụ.
Ví dụ nếu báo lỗi trục Z thì khi chạy lại thì mình chỉ cần set Z lại thui phải không? cong X,Y vẫn tọa độ cũ hả cụ
Lỡ thương rùi thương cho chót cho em hỏi thêm Pend+ và Pend- trên driver có tác dụng gì vậy cụ.

----------


## CKD

ALM thì tuỳ theo driver mà nó có trạng thái active khác nhau. Đa phần là opencolector (opto) hoặc số ít là relay.
Như HBS thì nó cho phép chọn trạng thái đầu ra.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Ở ngoài đấu nối còn chưa xong, hỏi lên hỏi xuống.vô sâu nữa chắc chit luôn quá cụ. 
Vậy đấu theo cách trên là được phải không cụ.

----------


## Thangloi12

Quan điểm chạy qua nhiều máy thì thấy không cần chắn bụi đâu bác, nó chả được bao nhiêu ông nào dùng xong ông đấy đều tháo ra hết cả. Bác làm để bán thì cũng được cho đẹp mắt

----------


## Vũ Văn Trung

mình cũng đang cần mua cái ntn

----------


## phạm thanh

> Lính mới mà bác ơi. cũng lụm chỗ này 1 ít, chỗ kia 1 chút mà. nhờ các bác tư vấn hộ. Cách này lắp thanh ray và bánh răng dễ, và lắp hộ số cũng tương đối dễ ít canh chỉnh hơn.


Bác ơi, mấy con servo bác dùng cho con máy 1325 này hãng nào và công xuất là bao nhiêu vậy bác ?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

không phải servo mà motor HBS của trung quốc 8Nm.

----------

phạm thanh

----------


## phạm thanh

> không phải servo mà motor HBS của trung quốc 8Nm.


Cảm ơn bác ạ, em cũng sẽ kiếm 4 chiếc motor như bác nói ạ. Bác ơi mua HBS86 này thì em phải hỏi mua 4 bộ hay 4 chiếc ạ, nó có hộp Driver đi theo không bác, và chi phí cho 4 bộ này khoảng bao nhiêu bác ?

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Trên mấy trang web bán lk cnc nhiều đó.

----------

